# artificial sweetners?



## jbskitty (Jul 9, 2003)

does anyone know if sweet-n-low or equal (aspartame sweeteners) can cause constipation? i use a lot of them, and my constipation is ridiculous...i just thought maybe these were making it worse. does this make any sense? also, why do prunes need to be stewed to help?


----------



## Hammockhugger01 (Aug 8, 2003)

I'm not sure if they cause constipation to be worse or not. I do know that many people have sensitivity issues with aspartame. I have been using sweet-n-low (and its' generic brand) for the last year. I have not found any worsening of my constipation. On the other hand, I lost weight







. I also notice that now when I use regular sugar, it causes me to have a bad headache. Try it for 2-3 weeks, switch back to regular sugar and see if you notice any difference. It can't hurt anything. I am experimenting with several possibilities to see what works. Good luck. Let me know if it works for ya. -E


----------



## ghitta (Jul 6, 2002)

well i don't know if artificial sweeteners cause C but i know they cause a whole lot of other stuff that's really bad. i can't begin to tell you the list of hideousness that aspartame can lead to. on the other hand, try STEVIA, found in health food stores, low low calorie sweetener made from a cactus, ok for diabetics, and high in fiber to boot. g-


----------

